# Run Dover 13 Aug 09



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Hope my boss is not reading this!!!!!!:banghead

The boys beg and pleaded to go out for the close of Snapper seasoninstead of going to daycare, and I caved!!!!

Left Sherman at 745, quick stop for the Pinfish Trap, and off to Fish!!!

Get to the spot and have to take care of a few things before getting busy!!!!










The boys are great, but high Maintenance!!!!!! :banghead

I give them the task of Mingo fisherman!!!!










Working the 7 yo. He didn't get sick!!!! :clap

Snapper!!!!










The boys kept "accidently dropping" live pinfish when flipper showed up!!!!! :banghead










Beautiful ride today!!!!!










The 9 yo caught his first trigger but had to send him back because he was 13 1/2 ". :reallycrying

Final tally:

LIMIT OF SNAPPERS!!!!! A first for the boat. :banghead

6 Mingo's.

Good day for the JV crew.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Hard to beat a day out with the kids and watching them catch fish. As you know I had my kids out today and they were a hoot. Kids would be Skip, Bill, Jay, and John. Wasn't it a beautiful day to be on the water............Ed


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

that is awesome man.now we just gotta get em on the big boat and watch there faces explode when that big girl tail 3walks across the back of the spread.them kids are pretty cool.nice report man.glad you guys got bowed up


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like another fine day of fishing


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Scott and crew way to go. A limit of snapper good job. What next a limit of grouper? I know it will come for you and your boys. Thanks for the post. Great catch boys. Gene


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great jobScott! Taking time with your boys will result in many great fishing memories to come.

Thanks for the post!

Jimmy


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

those pics are priceless!! looks like they made a memory that im sure they wont soon forget!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Job Guy's, always a good time when Kids Go Fishing!!!!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!! The boys are so excited to be on the Fishing Forum.

I forgot the final picture. :banghead



















Will, thanks. I grabbed a TLD this moring and it had your wire bottom rig on it. It caught all the Mingos and the trigger.

JJam, I was looking for a sailfish today wondering if some of your mojo would come our way but no luck. The boys are still talking about that, because they have fished the bridge rubble before.

Recess, I need to attend a "Recess Seminar" for Grouper. You are the masters and motivators for us!!!

Whats NEXT??????? Blue Marlana is making me want to go troll!!!!! :clap

Thanks all, I wouldn't be posting this if it wasn't for you all!!! :bowdown


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Good for you! I'll guarantee those kids got a lot more out of that fishing trip than they would ever getout ofdaycare. Absolutely great report and your pics are right up there with the Shurcatch gang. Thanks.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Scott "Father of the Year" - skipping work/daycare to go fishin' - you the man. GREAT looking crew!! JT


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go Scott, those faces say it all. Nice haul.:clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Way to put the boys on some fish Scott. Good job:clap:clap


----------



## FLiPR (Feb 14, 2009)

Why didn't you just envit your boss maybe he would have called in sick :doh!! lol Hey great job and nice warpaint on Zain! Glad tohear he was able to fish this time :sick he is a trooper! :bowdown

Great job when is the next trip?!

*BTW nice NET lol :letsdrink*

FLiPR


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

way to go scott and crew! 

we were out there too

i was wondering why flipper kept chasin my pinfish bait down to the bottom

glad you could get your limit:clap

:letsdrink


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is awesome. If your boss reads this tell him I said you could go!!!


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

good job brother, thats beats work any day.....


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Scott....good job..........looks like you have gotten it figured out.....i bet them boys had a heck of a time.......thanks for sharing.....:clap


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job gettin them boys out. I can't keep my kids out of the baitwell either:usaflag


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Daddy time. You were instrumental in me getting my boat. Before I bought it, I was doing research and I was impressed by your pictures of your young ones catching nice fish from your Orange CC.

I even think I remember a pic of a young girl bowed up with a oil rig in the background!!!!! :bowdown


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

NOW THAT'S A GREAT POST!:clap I COULD READ STUFF LIKE THIS ALL DAY. KIDS AND FISHING... THEY JUST GO TOGHTHER AND WHO BETTER TO GO WITH THAN DAD! THANKS FOR THE POST. GREAT READ AND GREAT PRICELESS PICS.


----------

